# Man, how can you screw up grooming a Border Collie?



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

They will find a way.........

It is easy if there are two black border collies in the shop at the same time. One that wants a trim and one that wants a brush out.........


Guess which one Nessie was.... NOT the TRIM!!!

We get the frantic call. "We are so, so sorry! I just trimmed all her feathers off her hind end!!!! I just started on her stomach when the receptionist came in and start yelling, 'wrong dog! wrong dog!' " She looks ridiculous. The bum of a Lab.

sigh... It is just hair and she smells nice now. She had the stinky 'I am stressed over the fireworks' smell.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, I took pics. She looks fine. She just looks weird to me. The hubby talked me into letting them use a furminator on her. I think that cut her hair short, too. She normally has longer hair on her body.


sigh... It was a fail but she looks adorable even with a weird butt. You see the nice long feathers on her front legs. She used to have the same on her back legs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks kind of foxy... She does look cute, even though I know that's not how you wanted her to look!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

She looks none too pleased either! But she looks elegant in her new do!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Now that we are looking at her closer, we are thinking that they 'trim' more of her than they said. Most of her outer coat is flush to her undercoat. That isn't good. I am a true believer that you shouldn't trim a dog with an undercoat. They stopped before they got to her stomach, so she has three inch long hair on her tummy but one inch on her back. It is odd.

meh... By winter, she should be okay.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Her beautiful feathers....... now all gone. 


Her ears are perked up again in this pic because she is eating Jack.


----------

